# Pictures of my little man



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

As requested, some pics of my baby! You ask and you shall recieve 

These were taken a few minutes ago...notice no more runny eyes, wooo! AND his nose is already starting to get darker since the snow is going away and theres been alot more sun, hes even been for a few walks (I held him, he walked a little). Dont mind his crazy hair, thats what happens when you go a month without a bath...

Chillin' on my lap

























this bone thing I bought at the dog show for 50 cents, haha. He doesnt really like it...I dont know why! My other dogs would go crazy for it! He likes the cheapo rawhide and turkey jerky chews, I guess thats a good thing but I was having so much fun wasting my money on new chews (I probably spent $20 on chews at the show)lol. I was disapointed he didnt really like it. A couple licks and he was done with it.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

sitting pretty waiting for his rawhide like a good boy 
































I need to trim the hairs around his eyes...off to do that now!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Notice his "shark teeth" hes got two rows of them...hah

The end


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He's so cute. I'd wallpaper my powder room with those cute close-up photos.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Yay!!! More pictures of our favorite poodle baby! 

I use these wipes on Teddy sometimes. They smell pretty good and I can use them all over--even on his head. Then I just brush him out and he's good to go.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

how did you take care of the runny eyes? 
he's seriously adorable. how old is he?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

What an adorable little face!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG - he is just the cutest thing !!!!!!!!!!!! I have no idea of how you contain yourself and do not smolder him with petting and "smooshing" - he is just adorable .... ADORABLE !!!!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a heart breaker of a face! Sooo sweet!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is so cute. Can you say that enough to describe him? He has the sweetest little eyes and nose.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It's our precious baby! Just love that beautiful baby face!
_


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

What a cute little ball of fur, Michelle! He looks like he loves hamming it up for the camera!


----------

